# Just picked up a VP40



## Thefactor (Dec 9, 2017)

Cant wait to hit the range .
I had a vp9 a while back and sold it so was going to buy another but since I already have 3 9mm and a 45acp . I decided on adding a VP40 instead plus a big box store had a sale so scored it for 449 a price I couldn’t resist .


----------



## Thefactor (Dec 9, 2017)

Ok post #2 so I can post a picture :mrgreen:


----------



## Thefactor (Dec 9, 2017)

Well I tried and the forum still won’t let me


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, I saw those for sale at Sportsman's Warehouse. I couldn't believe the price! And for an HK! You got a great deal on a great pistol. I paid $656 for mine last summer that came with night sights and 3 mags. The gun shoots great, very little recoil, comfortable in the hand and accurate as all hell. After all it is an HK! Without a doubt they are the Rolls Royce of polymer framed pistols. The quality and workmanship of HK firearms is second to none. All of mine have worked straight outta' the box with no issues. My only issue with them is that they don't make a VP45 SK or VP40 SK. "SK" is HK's designation for their sub compact pistols of which they make a VP9 SK for their VP series of pistols.


----------



## Thefactor (Dec 9, 2017)

desertman said:


> Yeah, I saw those for sale at Sportsman's Warehouse. I couldn't believe the price! And for an HK! You got a great deal on a great pistol. I paid $656 for mine last summer that came with night sights and 3 mags. The gun shoots great, very little recoil, comfortable in the hand and accurate as all hell. After all it is an HK! Without a doubt they are the Rolls Royce of polymer framed pistols. The quality and workmanship of HK firearms is second to none. All of mine have worked straight outta' the box with no issues. My only issue with them is that they don't make a VP45 SK or VP40 SK. "SK" is HK's designation for their sub compact pistols of which they make a VP9 SK for their VP series of pistols.
> 
> View attachment 11530
> View attachment 11538


Thanks ! I'm really happy with the deal and can't wait to test her out . My VP9 I could not miss with it seriously all thanks to the Hk not me lol . Hoping this VP40 does just as well really missed having a HK back in the mix so now I feel complete again lol..
Very nice collection of HK's you have there !!


----------



## Thefactor (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Thefactor said:


> Thanks ! I'm really happy with the deal and can't wait to test her out . My VP9 I could not miss with it seriously all thanks to the Hk not me lol . Hoping this VP40 does just as well really missed having a HK back in the mix so now I feel complete again lol..
> Very nice collection of HK's you have there !!


Thank You! It looks like HK changed the color of the frame on yours to a true grey? My VP9 was listed as grey but it's actually blue. I'm still hoping for a VP45 SK duo tone. *ARE YOU LISTENING HK? * It's my understanding that HK takes their sweet ass time in bringing new guns to the market. Which is too bad as they make great products.


----------



## Thefactor (Dec 9, 2017)

desertman said:


> Thank You! It looks like HK changed the color of the frame on yours to a true grey? My VP9 was listed as grey but it's actually blue. I'm still hoping for a VP45 SK duo tone. *ARE YOU LISTENING HK? * It's my understanding that HK takes their sweet ass time in bringing new guns to the market. Which is too bad as they make great products.


For sure it looks like a true grey on my VP40. .
I'd be all over a compact version in either the VP40 or VP9


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice OP! I like the grey color grip frame.


----------



## Thefactor (Dec 9, 2017)

berettatoter said:


> Nice OP! I like the grey color grip frame.


Thanks the grey frame wasn't something I would of went out of the way to get but now that I have it I really like it.
Just ordered some black Talon grips so should feel even better and have a nice contrast with the grey frame and black slide . 
Also Just ordered a Crossbreed Founders series combat cut IWB holster since it will be in my rotation in my winter carry .


----------



## Thefactor (Dec 9, 2017)

My Crossbreed IWB has arrived and as usual craftsmanship at its finest .
Perfect fit with a nice snap and perfect retention. 
These founders series are really nice !


----------



## Thefactor (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2017)

Just a FYI, I purchased a VP 40 a couple of weeks ago. I took it to the range and shot about 25 rounds and started to get malfunctions. This was the fisrt time shooting the pistol.
I took it back to the dealer and the stop bolt for the trigger had fallen out. 
I contacted HK Customer service and they sent me a return label under warranty. 
I reveiced the pistol back and it is working fine now. 
When I asked the Armorer what would cause the stop bolt to fall out, he replied that stop bolt was under size spec and it fell out. 
Here is the reply from HK

Sorry for the late response I was out of town for work this week. The stop bolt may have been slightly out of spec from factory and with the vibrations of shooting the weapon it just worked its way out. We've had a few come in with this problem but it is pretty rare that this happens but installing a new stop bolt seems to cure the issue leading me to believe that somehow it was made just a little out of spec with the diameter being slightly too small for the hole and formed spring that helps lock it in place inside the frame. Hope this answers your question and if there is anything else we can help you with feel free to contact me. 

Thanks, 

Ryan Waldorf 
Repair/Armorer 

HECKLER & KOCH 
5675 Transport Boulevard 
Columbus, GA 31907 
Tel: (706) 568-1906 x 1263


----------



## Thefactor (Dec 9, 2017)

jagbender said:


> Just a FYI, I purchased a VP 40 a couple of weeks ago. I took it to the range and shot about 25 rounds and started to get malfunctions. This was the fisrt time shooting the pistol.
> I took it back to the dealer and the stop bolt for the trigger had fallen out.
> I contacted HK Customer service and they sent me a return label under warranty.
> I reveiced the pistol back and it is working fine now.
> ...


Thanks very much for the update and info .
Actually went to the range yesterday and ran 100 rounds of Winchester 165gr from 8 to 10 yards and it was flawless .
Took it home cleaned her up cycled here a few times and shes ready to rock again and ready for carry .
Slid her into a new CrossBreed Founder series IWB combat cut and loaded her up with some Corbon DPX .
Appreciate your heads up on the issue with yours and hope it took care of the problem .


----------



## Thefactor (Dec 9, 2017)

Here's a couple of pics and what a sweet trigger on this baby ! 
Clicky here >>







Clicky here >>


----------



## Thefactor (Dec 9, 2017)

Just added some Talon grips even though after the range realized it didn't need them but feels even better Clicky here >>


----------

